# Any red flags stand out with this breeder?



## profchaos71 (Dec 14, 2014)

Getting my first working lines GSD this spring and I have been interested in this breeder for awhile since i began "window shopping" online a year and a half ago. He is a Marine Vet like myself and that usually goes a long way with me. However I know very little about what to look for to make sure i am getting a dog with proven lineage. I am looking for primarily a Family Protection/Companion.

Goble Kennels | East German Shepherd Breeders Dogs and Puppies | Loudon, NH


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Previous threads on this kennel:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/147109-any-experience-goble-kennels-nh.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/142170-goble-kennel.html


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

> Previous threads on this kennel:
> 
> Any experience with Goble Kennels in NH?
> 
> Goble Kennel


With a quick look at those other threads... I see that the mods have deleted the negative comments...

Seriously cant stand that...

I would rather see for myself what opinions people have...

Negative or positive...
These are important decisions, which breeder to trust...

You can see if somebody is being a prick... No breeder can always produce great dogs all the time...

But on a forum you need to be able to have a hollistic picture... Not Run around asking people to PM you information.

Just my little rambling... Even though I am not even in the US... I really hate censorship...

As long as people dont use profanity and cursing... Nobody has the right to change the objectivity of a forum named Germanshepherds.com... Surely there is some sort of social responsibility when you name your website/forum GSD.com....
Its not just an independant company where you can do what you want... You dont own the name: Germanshephards even if you have rights to the URL..


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Well, people CAN make negative comments in private.

This is a board rule and there is no point complaining about it.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Lykoz, this is also a family board and sexual anatomy references/words are also against board rules. This may not be the board for you. It's been my experience that it's a really well moderated site, full of excellent info and relatively devoid of the "Wild West" antics of some other shepherd boards.


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

*Read and skimmed all posts*



profchaos71 said:


> Getting my first working lines GSD this spring and I have been interested in this breeder for awhile since i began "window shopping" online a year and a half ago. He is a Marine Vet like myself and that usually goes a long way with me. However I know very little about what to look for to make sure i am getting a dog with proven lineage. I am looking for primarily a Family Protection/Companion.
> 
> Goble Kennels | East German Shepherd Breeders Dogs and Puppies | Loudon, NH


If you are a retired Marine and this goes a long way with you, my suggestion is to go there a few times and get the feel you're looking for. I think the dog Sonar is very handsome, (plush) and this goes a long way with me. If you're in the camp of "working titles and/or entitlement," this would be my only comment. If you're looking for a pet, then yes, by all means, if you're going to invest 1000s of hours and dollar$, then you should seek out a breeder who does title their dogs, "knowing" forget about the money - you've got a better chance of a champion, because it's already occurred.

*I think the fact the retired females are looking for "forever" homes is my only concern.. This should be their forever home where they are NOW, or they should have been placed years ago into a co-ownership situation where the animal is not transferred at 7 - 8 or so years old, when the well runs dry.* Red flag # 1.

SGCSG


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

profchaos71 said:


> Getting my first working lines GSD this spring and I have been interested in this breeder for awhile since i began "window shopping" online a year and a half ago. He is a Marine Vet like myself and that usually goes a long way with me. However I know very little about what to look for to make sure i am getting a dog with proven lineage. I am looking for primarily a Family Protection/Companion.
> 
> Goble Kennels | East German Shepherd Breeders Dogs and Puppies | Loudon, NH


You say you want a dog with proven lineage. In general breeders who have dogs of proven lineage, post pedigrees on their website because they are proud of their dogs' bloodlines. Goble doesn't post pedigrees. On their website they have brags about the dog's wonderful pedigrees, but the pedigree is nowhere to be found. Why not? I would also ask if they test for Degenerative Myelopathy. I'm watching my dog die of it now and it's ripping my heart out. In the future pups I buy will come from parents that have been tested for this disease. I don't know anything about this kennel; these are just questions coming to my mind I would want to ask.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

They look over weight


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If you want negative comments and opinions on an open forum, this is probably not the right site for you. 

You want to see the good and the bad, you realize that no breeder is going to breed 100% happy customers all the time. But, unfortunately, it is part of the human condition that the negative stands out, and is remembered. And one buyer or potential buyer's comment, true or untrue, can seriously damage a breeder. Where the buyer, hiding behind some silly user-name will not be injured at all, even if all that they said was a complete fabrication.

_This _forum chooses to not get in the middle between buyer and breeder disputes, nor to allow breeder bashing. It is in the board rules, which you read (hopefully) and agreed to when you joined. It has nothing to do with democracy or censorship or who owns the site. It is a policy that you agreed to. So quit complaining about it.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

You can read some of the readings that have been suggested in previous threads -make a list of what is important to you in a breeder and go and visit breeders and the dogs


----------



## profchaos71 (Dec 14, 2014)

Some very helpful comments ! Thank you all. Perhaps some of you could suggest a few reputable breeders not terribly far from Michigan. gobles website didn't look like that last year, and I'm getting the impression they might be getting out of breeding hence so many dogs being adopted out


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

I like Alta Tollhaus for WGSL in Michigan.

If I wanted working line I would contact Wildhaus.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

profchaos71 said:


> Some very helpful comments ! Thank you all. Perhaps some of you could suggest a few reputable breeders not terribly far from Michigan. gobles website didn't look like that last year, and I'm getting the impression they might be getting out of breeding hence so many dogs being adopted out


I will second the Alta-Tollhaus(SL) and Wildhaus(WL) suggestions. I've got a WH dog and see many at training, they are all great dogs, very biddable and stable temperament. Zu Treuen Händen Working German Shepherd Dogs in Michigan also has real nice WL's, with a litter being whelped right now. Very nice pedigree on this one, I wish the timing was right for me to get a pup!

I also see many A-T dogs training and are progressing well in the sport of IPO. 
http://www.24kgsd.com/

Another SL breeder I see lots of dogs in training is Vom Buchmann Home raised German shepherd puppies in Michigan | German shepherd breeders | Protection dogs | German shepherd puppies Detroit, Michigan these dogs are really nice as far as drives and temperament.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

profchaos71 said:


> Getting my first working lines GSD this spring and I have been interested in this breeder for awhile since i began "window shopping" online a year and a half ago. He is a Marine Vet like myself and that usually goes a long way with me. However I know very little about what to look for to make sure i am getting a dog with proven lineage. I am looking for primarily a Family Protection/Companion.
> 
> Goble Kennels | East German Shepherd Breeders Dogs and Puppies | Loudon, NH


I'm a Marine veteran, I breed working line GSDs, and my bitch when into heat this morning


----------



## Beverly (Nov 8, 2011)

*Love Alta-Tollhaus in Marshall, MI!*

Hi, and welcome! Three years ago, we were in your shoes, searching for a breeder and learning everything possible to prepare ourselves for the newest addition to our family. We live in Massachusetts, but searched nationwide. We chose Alta-Tollhaus in Marshall, MI because we were so impressed with their beauty, intelligence, and broad range of accomplishments in so many areas. Many AT owners post on the AT blog, and you can clearly see the overwhelming respect and admiration they share for this breeder. If you want a working dog, you'll love their drive. If you want a "couch potato," you'd better find a way to wear them out before you sink into that sofa together! You'll have endless fun either way. And, be prepared for all the attention and compliments that a gorgeous AT dog gets! Our handsome boy "Dutch" is now three, and at his prime. Brilliant, loyal, loving, great with family and friends. He shadows me everywhere I go. My husband and I will never have another breed, or another breeder. You live in Michigan, and owe it to yourself to check out these amazing dogs. Good luck!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

looking in Michigan, I would go with Wildhaus or Boeselager.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I haven't seen any training or titling representing w/ the Boeselager kennel. They breed, but aren't working what they are breeding. If I'm mistaken, I apologize.


----------



## profchaos71 (Dec 14, 2014)

hunterisgreat said:


> I'm a Marine veteran, I breed working line GSDs, and my bitch when into heat this morning


Are we talking East German DDR? Oh and Semper FI !


----------



## profchaos71 (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm really liking Boeselager. Wolfhaus looks great but they are very restrictive on where their dogs go and 1500 is their low end. I'm looking to spend 1000 at the most. I think i might have given the wrong impression as far as what i am after. Ideally I am seeking an East German DDR with a respectable bloodline from a reputable breeder to be used as a companion/home and family protection dog. Will be doing basic obedience training of course but probably not any actual protection training.


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

East lines dogs makes the number of breeders smaller. Since there are not as many East lines who are Proving their work.
I know most breeders are pricing puppies at 1500.00. Really i dont know any good breeders who are asking less than that for well bred East lines.
I love my East working lines and they work I hope you can find someone who has what you want but you may be looking at 1500.00 for pup.


----------



## profchaos71 (Dec 14, 2014)

I can do 1500. That is my max though. I think Boeselager is looking ideal to me. I like the look of their dogs and they are close enough to drive to.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

How long have you been researching?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm not personally familiar with if Boeselager works their own dogs, which is definitely something to consider if its important to you or not. I haven't looked into their dogs for purchase, but I am a fan of many of their dogs and know they're health tested, titled, and have seen many of their dogs owned/worked/bred by other breeders I'm interested in, so if I was looking for a pup, especially restricting my search to the state of Michigan, they are one I would be contacting and considering.

That said, my top pick if I was picking a breeder for my pup Wildhaus would probably be it. But my next service dog will be a Huerta Hof DDR, fingers crossed that its conceived right now but of course only time will tell if the right prospect is in this litter. But there are very high hopes since this dam has produced working service dogs, and the head trainer (Hilary Plog from here) of the training organization works closely with Robin and thinks this dam is my best bet and I'm very impressed by her as well, and have been looking into the sire.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

profchaos71 said:


> hunterisgreat said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a Marine veteran, I breed working line GSDs, and my bitch when into heat this morning
> ...



There is a fair amount of east, Czech, some west. Jäger is very typey of a DDR style dog. Plenty of video of both dogs on this forum, or msg me if you want a direct link
https://www.pedigreedatabase.com/breeding.result?father=541186&mother=635094


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Out of curiosity what made you decide on East German lines?


----------



## profchaos71 (Dec 14, 2014)

Emoore said:


> Out of curiosity what made you decide on East German lines?


This sounds like a set up question if i've ever heard one. Well i wanted one with exceptional intelligence and a natural drive to protect his family and home. I knew right away that i did not want a show line dog,especially an american bred show line dog. I don't like the look of them and i think americans ruined the breed here with lousy breeding practices and breeding for that show look of the sloped back. The East lines have the size,appearance,and coat length i prefer. I wanted some advice on breeders because it is important to me that i find a reputable breeder that will care enough to select a pup that will fit into MY family. In other words, i realize the East working lines have higher drive and i'm hoping to get a pup that is on the lower end of that spectrum. I have been casually searching for a couple years and soon the time will be right to bring another dog into the family so I plan on doing it right. I'm not claiming to be an expert on anything but i do know what i want and what i am getting myself into. Not my first large breed dog nor my first GSD


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

my suggestion, if you can easily go meet boesleger (sp) then go meet her, meet her dogs and go from there.

I also suggest if you can meet Chris @ wildhaus do that as well..The more you get out there and MEET breeders/their dogs, the better your choice can be.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

profchaos71 said:


> This sounds like a set up question if i've ever heard one. Well i wanted one with exceptional intelligence and a natural drive to protect his family and home. I knew right away that i did not want a show line dog,especially an american bred show line dog. I don't like the look of them and i think americans ruined the breed here with lousy breeding practices and breeding for that show look of the sloped back. The East lines have the size,appearance,and coat length i prefer. I wanted some advice on breeders because it is important to me that i find a reputable breeder that will care enough to select a pup that will fit into MY family. In other words, i realize* the East working lines have higher drive* and i'm hoping to get a pup that is on the lower end of that spectrum. I have been casually searching for a couple years and soon the time will be right to bring another dog into the family so I plan on doing it right. I'm not claiming to be an expert on anything but i do know what i want and what i am getting myself into. Not my first large breed dog nor my first GSD


Not necessarily....many of them aren't high drive and are not considered when people are looking for a dog to do IPO or other sport with. 
From what I have seen, the DDR's of today are favored because of that black sable coat, but those that want a dog for work don't look for the coat(or looks of the dog) first. 
Nerve strength is a priority, and thresholds. 

I think Boeselager would be a good place to look, as you want a family companion, most of her pups go to pet homes.
I agree with Diane, get out and see some dogs before you decide on which line you really want to live with. 
And then you will know for sure if the DDR line is what you want. Spartanville is also breeding the same lines, so I'd look there as well.


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

Just as an example coat length has nothing to do with DDR. Here are 3 pure DDR dogs all have different coat length. Asko has a very thick coated dog. Iwan has short stock coat but has a few long coated puppies also pictured and Kim is short tight coat.
Best wishes and I hope you share your new puppy


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

profchaos71 said:


> This sounds like a set up question if i've ever heard one. Well i wanted one with exceptional intelligence and a natural drive to protect his family and home. I knew right away that i did not want a show line dog,especially an american bred show line dog. I don't like the look of them and i think americans ruined the breed here with lousy breeding practices and breeding for that show look of the sloped back. The East lines have the size,appearance,and coat length i prefer. I wanted some advice on breeders because it is important to me that i find a reputable breeder that will care enough to select a pup that will fit into MY family. In other words, i realize the East working lines have higher drive and i'm hoping to get a pup that is on the lower end of that spectrum. I have been casually searching for a couple years and soon the time will be right to bring another dog into the family so I plan on doing it right. I'm not claiming to be an expert on anything but i do know what i want and what i am getting myself into. Not my first large breed dog nor my first GSD



Not a setup question, I promise. We get a lot (and I mean a lot) of people saying that they want a DDR dog and don't know what "DDR" actually stands for or means. . . . a lot of people say they want a DDR dogs but can't tell by looking at the pedigree if a dog is DDR or not. In other words, they've decided because they've heard "DDR is like this" but don't really know much about the dogs. DDR is kind of the flavor of the last couple years. I personally have a DDR/Czech dog and love him, and I they're the best and smartest and beautiful-est.


----------



## Guy9999 (Aug 25, 2014)

*I think the fact the retired females are looking for "forever" homes is my only concern.. This should be their forever home where they are NOW, or they should have been placed years ago into a co-ownership situation where the animal is not transferred at 7 - 8 or so years old, when the well runs dry.* Red flag # 1.

SGCSG[/QUOTE]
Unless the motive is that the 'old dog' be in a one dog home as the only couch dog.


----------



## Guy9999 (Aug 25, 2014)

profchaos71 said:


> I'm really liking Boeselager. Wolfhaus looks great but they are very restrictive on where their dogs go and 1500 is their low end. I'm looking to spend 1000 at the most. I think i might have given the wrong impression as far as what i am after. Ideally I am seeking an East German DDR with a respectable bloodline from a reputable breeder to be used as a companion/home and family protection dog. Will be doing basic obedience training of course but probably not any actual protection training.


How restrictive? Very little information on the site [nice dogs but not much text].
Also the one bitch they breed is praise for her coat and color.


----------

